# Radon-Support im MTB-Forum ?



## Sch4f (22. September 2021)

Servus ihr lieben,

ich war nun lagen inaktiv mit meinem Bike und habe jetzt erst wieder angefangen mit damit zu beschäftigen, muss jedoch gestehen, das ich mich wundere über den mageren Support von Radon hier im Forum. Sicher ist das nicht der Standard, aber ich hatte das GEfühl das über dieses Forum noch eine Kundenbindung besteht. 

Wenn ich nun so durch die Radon-Themen durchgehe, muss ich feststellen, dass es irgendwie kaum bis keinen Support, auch von dritten gibt.

Schade, ich muss gestehen, auch im Bezug auf die Threads mit den "JAB" Lagern, das ich mich künftig wohl nicht mehr im Radon-Katalog zuhause fühlen werde. Ich fand das Forum immer toll und Gut für Hilfestellungen. 

Aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch nur falsch, was meint ihr dazu ?

.... wenn überhaupt eine Antwort kommt


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. September 2021)

Hi,

vielen Dank für dein ehrliches Feedback. Wir versuchen in unserem kleinen Team nach wie vor Support auf unterschiedlichsten Kanälen anzubieten, sind hier aber natürlich aufgrund der Vielzahl an Plattformen faktisch limitiert. Die sauberste Lösung in puncto Support ist der Kontakt über unsere Support-Adresse - dann landet die Anfrage bei uns im Ticket-System und kann (für alle Mitarbeiter ersichtlich) bearbeitet und ggf. von Abteilung zu Abteilung weitergereicht werden um hier schnell eine Lösung zu finden.

Wir lesen natürlich auch hier im Forum noch mit, die meisten Threads profitieren i.d.R. von einem netten und hilfreichen Miteinander - daher sei es uns verziehen, wenn wir aufgrund der anstehenden MY2022 Bikes aktuell ein wenig im Hintergrund schlummern. Sollte jedoch etwas brennen, sind wir natürlich da, gerne auch per PN (falls es nicht öffentlich sein sollte).

Gerne können wir auch mal quatschen sollte Dir noch etwas auf dem Herzen liegen oder Support benötigt werden - schicke mir einfach eine PN, ich melde mich dann bei Dir.

Bester Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neugravler (23. September 2021)

Hallo @Radon-Bikes,

wie schaut es denn mit dem seit einiger Zeit angekündigten Gravelbike aus? 
Würde gerne meinen Radon-Fuhrpark dahingehend erweitern 😎


----------



## Florian301 (24. September 2021)

@Radon-Bikes my 2022 ist ein gutes Stichwort. Wann kann man den mit Infos rechnen? Ich überlegen nämlich den Jealous AL Rahmen zu kaufen. Wenn es aber ein neues Jealous bzw Rahmen geben wird, werde ich warten. Deshalb die Frage, tut sich beim Jealous AL etwas? Oder besser gesagt lohnt es sich zu warten?

Danke euch


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. September 2021)

Neugravler schrieb:


> Hallo @Radon-Bikes,
> 
> wie schaut es denn mit dem seit einiger Zeit angekündigten Gravelbike aus?
> Würde gerne meinen Radon-Fuhrpark dahingehend erweitern 😎



Hi,

hier ist nur noch ein wenig Geduld gefragt. Im Gravelsegment wird es bald schon Neuigkeiten geben, die ersten Samples sehen aufgebaut richtig gut aus. Details können wir an dieser Stelle noch nicht verraten.



Florian301 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes my 2022 ist ein gutes Stichwort. Wann kann man den mit Infos rechnen? Ich überlegen nämlich den Jealous AL Rahmen zu kaufen. Wenn es aber ein neues Jealous bzw Rahmen geben wird, werde ich warten. Deshalb die Frage, tut sich beim Jealous AL etwas? Oder besser gesagt lohnt es sich zu warten?
> 
> Danke euch



Der JEALOUS (AL) Rahmen wird sich für MY2022 bis auf neue Farbgebungen nichts ändern.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Florian301 (27. September 2021)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier ist nur noch ein wenig Geduld gefragt. Im Gravelsegment wird es bald schon Neuigkeiten geben, die ersten Samples sehen aufgebaut tichtig gut aus. Details können wir an dieser Stelle noch nicht verraten.
> 
> ...


Moin Andi,

danke dir. Wird sich im Down Country Bereich etwas tun?

Florian


----------

